# VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33)



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

VW 2 litre 16V cylinder head. (Engine code, 6A) Later casting, same as abf.
RED=Cut Faces.
YELLOW=Exhaust Ports.
GREEN=Intake Ports.
NAVY=Waterways.
ALLOY=Original Casting Open To Air.

One thing to note this was a test head, the injector cut outs and valve guide bosses have been smoothed, 3 intake ports were polished, THERE WAS NO METAL GROUND FROM ORIGINAL PORT WALLS, just polished.
In the mean time ill let the pictures do the talking,
enjoy
B.G)
















































































































































































































































































_Modified by chippievw at 5:14 AM 6-26-2009_


_Modified by chippievw at 5:14 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

That is very cool!


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (2lowcoupedoor)*

Looks like a lot of hard work, pretty impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you looking to learn/have you learned from the cutaway? Are you the same guy who did the cutaway of the block that I saw on clubgti?
edit: just saw the same pics on the audi BTCC 16v motor thread


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_Looks like a lot of hard work, pretty impressive http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What are you looking to learn/have you learned from the cutaway? Are you the same guy who did the cutaway of the block that I saw on clubgti?
edit: just saw the same pics on the audi BTCC 16v motor thread
















Yep, thats me on club gti!
Im learning just how far the 16v ports can be taken too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Ive had a very exiting and what i feel ground breaking weekend, the pictures say it all http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Im delighted to be able to share them with you all



_Modified by chippievw at 6:08 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

pretty colors


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Nice work sir, thank you very much for sharing, looking forward to seeing the rest of the information.


----------



## wclark (Mar 28, 2001)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

Excellent work!!!
Veryhelpful to me regarding the thickness of the material between the ports and coolant passages. 
Added to my Favorites.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (wclark)*

Amazing work!
Thanks for sharing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (Issam Abed)*

Im going to try and make as simple as possible to understand so people can compare/go off these measurements if someone wants to take their head to the max and is afraid theyll hit a water/oil way.
Im going to present the measurement diagrams in 3d if you like, and show you how to make a simple datum point frame that can be fitted to a standard port(s) to take these measurements off so you can mimic them perfectly, or should i say use them to see how far you can go.
Ill leave a safety margin on them to allow minium port wall thickness of say 2.5mm(in spots) or so, i have to compare all the port wall thickness in a load of places first in order to get an average casting thickness, find the average and danger areas, and add a few mm for a safety zone.
I may even post 2 sets of dimensions, safe maximum dimensions for the experienced porter, and another set for the guys that like danger and want the MAXIMUM at all costs even if it means going near the borderlines. 
Ill present the port diagrams in MS paint (no laughing now!!).
When i have time im going to run all these ''possible maximum'' port dimensions on my engine simulator(optimum port shape of course) package and see just what this head is theoretically able to flow.
Should be interesting even if it is simulated.
Thanks for the reply's guys, all for a good cause.
I forgot to point out that some of the cuts above arent at 90 degrees to each other, some had to be cut at 85degress in order to take in all i wanted intto account and at the same time avoid the valve seats and other stuff as i dident want to risk damaging my 400mm tct alloy blade doing it ££££££££££££££££.

THE INTAKE PORT.








Cross-section view below, coloured lines corresponding to the coloured cross-sectional circular measuring planes in the diagram above.








Please note that both tracts of intake ports are done in the Cross Section list below.
I just showed you the location of the cross sections of the right port in the drawing above to save the sketch getting cluttered.
Although it is all the one intake port and oblong at the point of entrance im going to treat it as if it were two so read carefully below, its pretty simple to follow really.
The whole point of this table below is for anyone that wants to take their head to the maximum.
Once i show you how to make the datum jig you will be able to look at specs below and with an Inside Calipers know in one second if you can go more or not in that particular area.
Obviously the port would look pretty odd if you were to take it out to each of these angle measurements shown below, thats not the full purpose of this table, its an indicator as to HOW FAR you can go in each particular place in order to perfect your desired port shape.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THE INTAKE PORT MAXIMUM MATERIAL REMOVAL REFERENCE MEASUREMENTS.
WHITE CROSS SECTION 1.
(Please note some angle measurements to port wall on the first few cross-sectional planes will be marked N/A as the port has not yet merged into two at this stage)
First measurement is actual distance between gauge wire and wall, second measurement is possible size with appropriate warning measure listed after.
Left Port.
0' = 14mm 20mm
45' = n/a
90' = n/a
135' = n/a
180' = 14mm 18mm
225' = 14mm 18mm
270' = 14mm 18mm
315' = 14mm 18mm
Right Port.
0' = 14mm> 20mm
45' = 14mm> 18mm
90' = 14mm> 18mm
135' = 14mm> 18mm
180' = 14mm> 18mm
225' = n/a
270' = n/a
315' = n/a
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREEN CROSS SECTION 2.
(Please note some angle measurements to port wall on the first few cross-sectional planes will be marked N/A as the port has not yet merged into two at this stage)
Left Port.
0' = 14mm 17mm 
45' = n/a
90' = n/a
135' = 14mm 17.5mm>1.5mm to water way
180' = 14mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 14mm 17mm
45' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w 
180' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 14mm 17.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = n/a
315' = n/a
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PINK CROSS SECTION 3.
Left Port.
0' = 13mm 16.5mm>2.0 to rocker interior area 
45' = n/a
90' = n/a
135' = 12mm 15.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to rocker interior area
45' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 12mm 15.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = n/a
315' = n/a
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BLUE CROSS SECTION 4.
Left Port.
0' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to spring seat area directly above
45' = n/a Although the port divide starts here I wont count it as it is dead alloy carring no water way at this point and can be ground.
90' = n/a Although the port divide starts here I wont count it as it is dead alloy carring no water way at this point and can be ground.
135' = 9mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 11mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 13mm 18mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 13mm 17mm>2.0mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 13mm 16.5mm>1.5mm to spring seat area directly above
45' = 13mm 17mm>2.0mm to w/w
90' = 13mm 18mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 11mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 9mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = n/a Although the port divide starts here I wont count it as it is dead alloy carring no water way at this point and can be ground.
315' = n/a Although the port divide starts here I wont count it as it is dead alloy carring no water way at this point and can be ground.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LIGHT BROWN CROSS SECTION 5.
Left Port.
0' = 12mm 22mm, guide boss area, plently of material.
45' = 12mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 10mm 13.5mm>1.5mm to narrow w/w in port divider
135' = 9mm 13.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 12mm 15mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 12mm 15mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 14mm 17mm>1.5mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 12mm 22mm, guide boss area, plenty of material.
45' = 14mm 17mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 12mm 15mm>1.5 to w/w
135' = 12mm 15mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 9mm 13.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 10mm 13.5mm>1.5mm to narrow w/w in port divider
315' = 12mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LILAC CROSS SECTION 6.
Measured off the valve stem cut piece as the cross-sectional plane line depicts in the above drawing.
Left Port.
0' = 5mm 8mm>1.5mm to w/w
45' = 6mm 9mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 11mm 16mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 10mm 12mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 11mm 16mm>1.5mm to w/w 
225' = 9mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 7mm 9.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 7mm 9.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 5mm 8mm>1.5mm to w/w
45' = 7mm 9.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 7mm 9.5mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 9mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 11mm 16mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 10mm 12mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 11mm 16mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 6mm 9mm>1.5mm to w/w
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREY CROSS SECTION 7.
Measured off valve stem.
Left Port.
0' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w 
45' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
45' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
90' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
135' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
180' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
225' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
270' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
315' = 10mm 14mm>1.5mm to w/w
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








THE EXHAUST PORT.








Cross-section view below, coloured lines corresponding to the coloured cross-sectional circular measuring planes in the diagram above.








Please note that both tracts of Exhaust port are done in the Cross Section list below.
I just showed you the location of the cross sections of the right port in the drawing above to save the sketch getting cluttered.
Although it is all the one Exhaust port at the point of entrance im going to treat it as if it were two so read carefully below, its pretty simple to follow really.
The whole point of this table below is for anyone that wants to take their head to the maximum.
Once i show you how to make the datum jig you will be able to look at specs below and with an Inside Callipers know in one second if you can go more or not in that particular area.
Obviously the port would look pretty odd if you were to take it out to each of these angle measurements shown below, thats not the full purpose of this table, its an indicator as to HOW FAR you can go in each particular place in order to perfect your desired port shape.
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
THE EXHAUST PORT MAXIMUM MATERIAL REMOVAL REFERENCE MEASUREMENTS.
WHITE CROSS SECTION 1.
(Please note some angle measurements to port wall on the first few cross-sectional planes will be the same both left and right as the port has not yet merged into two tracts at this stage)
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREEN CROSS SECTION 2.
(Please note some angle measurements to port wall on the first few cross-sectional planes will be the same both left and right as the port has not yet merged into two tracts at this stage)
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PINK CROSS SECTION 3.
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
BLUE CROSS SECTION 4.
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LIGHT BROWN CROSS SECTION 5.
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
LILAC CROSS SECTION 6.
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREY CROSS SECTION 7.
Left Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
Right Port.
0' =
45' =
90' =
135' =
180' =
225' =
270' =
315' =
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------








MAKING THE DATUM JIG AND USING IT TO TAKE REFERENCE MEASUREMENTS.
Ok now we have all our maximum safe removal measurements so I'm going to show you how you can check your Cylinder Head off these measurements with a very simple datum jig and an inside callipers.
Your going to need two intake valves, one valve guide, a 3mm bit, some 2.5mm strong wire, a hacksaw, a vernier callipers, and a few other small bits.
The valves below.








Measure 75mm from top of valve and mark it, either with a fine pen or some tape as I have done below.








Cut, probably best to use grinder as there quite hard, finish up to the tape with the grinding stone to bring to 75mm.








Next, cut the valve guide into two approx 12mm lengths.








Drill these with a 3mm bit, dot punch first.








Fit onto valve stems and make sure the centre of the 3mm hole is EXACTLY 48mm from the top of stem.








Superglue or as i did soldier them in place, again making sure nothing moved, top of stem to centre of 3mm hole 48mm.








Right you can leave them aside for a minute or two, now onto the 2.5mm wire.
Youll need a few bits, lets start with the intake side, cut two pieces approx 95mm long.
Once you have them cut point one end of each on the grinding stone.








Measuring from the tip come 15mm at a time up along wire.
Mark positions with a pen, once your happy lightly track each mark all around the wire with a junior hacksaw or dremel.
Its very important not to bend the wire, it must be 100% straight. I used high chrome wire but im sure the core of a stainless high chrome welding rod would do fine.
The purpose of these tracks is to hold a tiny band of paint to match the colours in my port cross-section sketch above.
Maybe not that necessary but its easier to go off the colours instead of counting the grooves.








Heres what you should have when complete.








Wire should fit snugly into hole and not shake about.








Leave them aside for the minute.
Next up youll need a bit of material approx 100mm long(not important) approx 12mm wide, 3mm thick, it can be anything, steel, brass, possibly even a lolly pop stick.
Mark out as shown below.








With that same 3mm drill bit drill the two holes.








Mark the location positions and track each edge with a junior hacksaw, also mark mid point on ends and track them too as shown below.
















Turn piece over and counter-sink the 3mm holes with an 8mm bit, be VERY careful you dont go all the way through. 
You just want to leave say 1mm of the 3mm hole at the tip of countersink.








Intake jig all done, the stems can be used in the exhaust jig too so you'll only have to make one set to keep it simple.








Now onto the exhaust jig, follow the drawings, same as intake port really but with different dimensions.
























Back to the wire again, you'll need two pieces 60mm long and 65mm long, point tips as before and from the tip mark the 5 points with 11mm between them. 
Track around as before.








You should be left with this when finished, apply paint to grooves finishing in white at the straight end.








Thats the datum jigs made!!
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

_Modified by chippievw at 3:16 PM 6-25-2009_

_Modified by chippievw at 8:49 AM 6-28-2009_

_Modified by chippievw at 8:53 AM 6-28-2009_


_Modified by chippievw at 8:54 AM 6-28-2009_


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Can i just point out NOW that these are not co-ordinates for an ideal port plan, these are maximum metal removal dimensions before you contact a water way. Once i have these measurements I can use them to obtain an ideal port plan/shape. Im inserting info continually into my one main reply above to keep it clean so im not sure if anyone watching will be made aware when i do insert more info as an edit, so maybe best to keep watching if your interested. Thanks guys, and thanks for the replys, i think its exciting stuff.


----------



## evil-e (Aug 15, 2005)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Holy technical post!!!
Watching this one for sure.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

I am super pumped about this post and can not wait for your additions. I've also very interested in the ideal port plan/shape info as well. When do you think you will have more info? I know it's a new post but it's an awesome one and I thank you for it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jeebus* »_I am super pumped about this post and can not wait for your additions. I've also very interested in the ideal port plan/shape info as well. When do you think you will have more info? I know it's a new post but it's an awesome one and I thank you for it. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Should have it all done tomorrow eve, there isent really ''ideal port'' dimensions as each operator will want something different out of there head, ie, more top end ve and still keep some low down torque, or more torque low down with less high ve @high rpm etc etc, For me its good ve @ high rpm, thats all im bothered about at the moment.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

SETTING UP THE JIG AND USING IT TO REFERENCE THE MEASUREMENTS LISTED ABOVE.
Right, first, give the intake face of head a good clean with water paper or a fly cutter in a milling machine.
Insert two studs into lower holes that are used to affix intake manifold, one stud either end of head.
(in my case head was cut so i used to holes near each other, you wont have that problem!)








From the side of this stud mark a line 28mm up, this is your datum line for setting the jig and also the mid-way position of port mouth.








Scribe a light line along head.








Like so.








Now the stems.








Insert into guide from the bottom up, <FONT COLOR=""Red"">MAKE SURE</FONT> the red marks indicating when the holes are pointing straight out, parallel to each other.








Using a piece of 3mm stock(if you used 3mm for the position pieces this will work perfect)set the stems 3mm shallower than head face.
You could do this a number of ways I guess but this is the handiest I think using parts on hand.
Perhaps tape on a rebated block to head face to ensure they stay exactly 3mm back, I set them once and they dident move afterwards. You just need to make sure they are 100%, easy.








Insert wires into holes, remember its the long set of wires.








Place strip on top making sure you centralise it on all the saw cuts on its edges in relation to port width, and line the cuts in the ends on the scribe mark you just made.








If you have a scrap head now is the time to fill the countersinks around wire with soldier OR if its a good head and you fear a torch may warp it, use a two pack epoxy in there they dont take much holding really. 
Im going to soldier mine as ill be using this tool many times.
You can now see with the jig in place measurements can be taken in seconds from the cross sectional measurements and with the inside callipers, and the great thing about it is for most porting work you can leave the stems in place and just pull strip and wires as a unit once soldiered giving you instant access to get the burr in there again for any fine tuning.
It is important though to make sure stems dont move out of reference when checking specs, they wont though as there's no work on them, but double check every time.

SETTING UP THE EXHAUST JIG AND USING IT TO REFERENCE THE MEASUREMENTS LISTED ABOVE.
Insert two studs into lower holes that are used to affix exhaust manifold, one stud either end of head.
(in my case head was cut so i used to holes near each other, you wont have that problem!)
From the side of this stud mark a line 30mm up, this is your datum line for setting the jig and also the mid-way position of port mouth.
Please note the jig must be setup on port two, port one being at the belt end.

Scribe line at port centres as done on the intake side.








Insert the two stems into guides from the bottom up, MAKE SURE the red marks indicating when the hole is pointing straight out, parallel to each other.
This time you must set studs 12mm back from face of head.
You could do this a number of ways I guess but this is the handiest I think using parts on hand.
Perhaps tape on a rebated block to head face to ensure they stay exactly 12mm back, I set them once and they dident move afterwards. You just need to make sure they are 100%, easy.








Insert wires into holes, and place strip on top, remember its the longer wire thats goes on the right.








Soldier or glue, put a red mark on the left hand end of jig.








Place in vice and cut at approx angle as show taking into account where the red mark is in the picture, cut must be exactly on the centre of strip, cut down to to port width mark.








Cut out the little triangular piece, do this both ends, be careful and make sure you dont bend wires.
Should look like this when done.








The purpose of cutting ends out at an angle is because jig has to be inverted for measuring ports 3 + 4. 
Ports 1 + 2 are mirror images of 3+4 so to save making two jigs these cuts at ends make it possible for the jig to be used on all four.
If they weren't cut the strip wouldn't allow datum wires to enter port straight as the strip would be kicked on manifold face.
See below, the angle cut allows jig wires to enter at correct angle, same as before, just make sure you keep it on your port centre line.








An easy way of knowing if you have jig the correct way round is just check to see if red dot is pointing to centre of head and not towards the flywheel or belt ends.
Thats it Guys, your now ready to take your measurements and start checking where the material can be taken out of, Im going to spend the next while filling in the co-ordinates so you can use them for reference.
I still need to pick a safety margin, ill post safety margin too when I come up with one Im happy with.
The jig is real easy make, describing how to make it actually took longer. 
Remember, make it as accurate as you can, after all its pretty basic but the measurements must be adhered to. 



_Modified by chippievw at 8:29 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Chippie, you are the man. Seriously, after several years of looking around at DIY porting instructions this is the first one to offer concrete directions for taking measurements. 
So thorough and packed with goodness, should we ever meet I'll be buying the beer/whiskey/milk.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Anson86-8v)*

I second the above statement.. great thread. Infact one of the most informative post I've read on Vortex to date.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

@ Anson and jeebus, all i can say is wow, thanks for the comments, let me be the one to buy ye drinks for taking the time to read it all, im sure to many it seems pointless. Should have it all buttoned up this evening and most of the max dimensions filled in on the tables. Thanks again to all whos watching this and has took the time to comment. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif











_Modified by chippievw at 8:31 AM 6-26-2009_


----------



## deeeGLI (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: (chippievw)*

OMFG!!!!















Amazing! will be keeping a close eye on this one.Excellent work,very detailed,laid out professionally but done to be understood by any idiot!Lost for words.
Your profile says cabinetmaker?
If that is true,you must build some sick freakin cabinets--wanna come to the states?I could use some kitchen remodeling,and hell while you're here we can talk cylinderheads!


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (deeeGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *deeeGLI* »_OMFG!!!!















Amazing! will be keeping a close eye on this one.Excellent work,very detailed,laid out professionally but done to be understood by any idiot!Lost for words.
Your profile says cabinetmaker?
If that is true,you must build some sick freakin cabinets--wanna come to the states?I could use some kitchen remodeling,and hell while you're here we can talk cylinderheads!










ya im a cabinetmaker originally, dont get much time at it anymore though, spend my time anymore stuck in engines, which is pretty much what i love doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Measures going up in the next hour or so, have them nearly all down now.
ill list actual and theoretical possible sizes. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Intake measurements up for anyone interested.


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Awww man.. you cut up one of the only remaining Harlequin 16v engines!! Very rare!!














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

edit, never mind me










_Modified by chippievw at 2:11 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Hmmmm? looking into ports the last 8 days has made me unable to make sense of your reply, but thanks anyway!!!
(edit, i get it now







)


_Modified by chippievw at 2:11 PM 6-28-2009_


----------



## PowerDubs (Jul 22, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Awesome.. following every post.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

I havent forgot, i have the exhausts all down on paper just to type them up, porsche is taking up precious time this weather but ill get on them tomorrow http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## leon whalen (May 28, 2007)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

crazy irish...you rock.















this post rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have my die-grinder in hand just waitin to stretch those ports, as soon as your done doin all the hard math for me
great post, keep up the good work.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (leon whalen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *leon whalen* »_crazy irish...you rock.















this post rocks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i have my die-grinder in hand just waitin to stretch those ports, as soon as your done doin all the hard math for me
great post, keep up the good work.

Its a great way of passing free time, as it rains here ALWAYS














.
Remember, these are not ideal port dimensions, there limits as to how far you go before making yourself a nice paper weight, many would be happy just knocking off the rough edges and smoothing around throat area. 
But having said that there a must for the guy that wants to take things farther, mind you come to think of it a 'basic good port'' shape could be roughly mapped too.......hmmmmmmmm.....but it would take experienced hands to make it all work.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Glad your enjoying it, and YES i intend to keep it up


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chippievw* »_mind you come to think of it a 'basic good port'' shape could be roughly mapped too.......hmmmmmmmm.....but it would take experienced hands to make it all work.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


I'm interested in this... also, not sure what ideal is.. but a good port shape would be good to know.


----------



## rivethead (Nov 27, 2004)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (Jeebus)*

Lots of information, little cheaper doing it this way versus a sonic checker ($1000-1500).


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

Any progress on the exhaust side?


----------



## engi (May 5, 2009)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

very cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: scratch that...posted before I saw the measurement work. A truly exeptional thread!! Fantastic work, thank you very much! Will be following this one closely










_Modified by engi at 10:19 PM 7-5-2009_


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (engi)*

Dude, with this kind of professional engineering, you'll certainly have a seat at a Formual 1 team designing engines..
nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Once again, thanks for the comments,@ chetvw007, that would be my life time dream, perhaps someday.. Im going to type up and post exhaust side in the morning, that'll be it done then. Ill also show how i made my callipers as the nearest shop that sells them is 30miles from me..

Came across this on my travels:
''VW 16v head:
The VW 16v head is a performance nightmare. I think VW introduced the
head merely to say they had one, as they obviously didn't care about
performance when they designed it. VW began design of the 16v head
about 1980. It went through various metamorphasizing phases before
it was released. On one version, the exhaust cam was gear driven,
but VW ultimately chose chain drive because it was the quietest way
to drive the exhaust cam. (The quietest way they would consider;
they obviously chose not to allow the exhaust cam to be belt driven
with the same timing belt as the intake cam...which would have been
the quietest by far.) According to my sources, VW was planning to
introduce the head as early as 1984-85, and some 80000 units were
produced. Then it was discovered that some engineer forgot to design
water in the casting around a pair of exhaust valves. Overheat =
cracked head ==> junk 80000 castings <==> put the program back a
couple of years.
Before the head came out, rumors were circulating as to its design
characteristics. All of us in the high performance business cringed
at what we heard. We heard that VW had designed the head with the
exhaust valves top dead center over the combustion chamber; the
intake valves cocked over about 20 degrees. We said if that was true,
the head was junk. We couldn't believe VW (read that ANYBODY) would
introduce a high performance head with such awful flow characteristics.
When I saw my first 16v head (off the motor), all my nightmares turned
into reality. Actually, it was worse than I thought. The exhaust valves
were top dead centre, but the exhaust ports exceeded a 90 degree bend
to allow the gas to exit. This head was obviously not designed for
performance. The valves spacing is too close together, thus putting
in bigger valves would be near impossible. The only possibility of
obtaining higher performance was porting and polishing.''


----------



## VolksEffect (Oct 21, 2004)

*Re: (chippievw)*

That was depressing to read. Who wrote that article?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

its all true. nothing anybody who has looked at a 16v head and compare it to say a honda head diddnt know.
(honda head outflow vw 16v heads).
the 20v doesnt flow a whole lot better either (so ive heard)


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

Not sure "flow" is necessarily what VW was after with this head design. They wanted a torquey economy car that was fun to drive around town, not a car that needed 6k RPM to get moving.
Enthusiasts like ourselves obviously wish we had a more high performance oriented head as a starting point but VW didn't build these cars to be modified, they built them to be sold to the masses.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (VolksEffect)*

Robert Collins of Drake Im led to believe.
After working on a lot of other heads i do agree strongly that the exhaust valve angle and port angle is odd to say the least. I have yet to see it on any other head. Fair enough if they set out to have a torque'e head but with a few small cost free changes it could have been so much more







But as stated above, its our job to improve on what we have and i intend doing just that http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (chippievw)*

right on chippie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (nick526)*


_Quote, originally posted by *nick526* »_Not sure "flow" is necessarily what VW was after with this head design. They wanted a torquey economy car that was fun to drive around town, not a car that needed 6k RPM to get moving.
Enthusiasts like ourselves obviously wish we had a more high performance oriented head as a starting point but VW didn't build these cars to be modified, they built them to be sold to the masses.

save the honda hating.
flow is the ability of a head to move air in and out.
bottom line is that "flow" is what its all about.


----------



## CHETVW007 (Jul 25, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chippievw* »_The valves spacing is too close together, thus putting
in bigger valves would be near impossible. The only possibility of
obtaining higher performance was porting and polishing.''

I currently have some .5mm oversized valves int/exh. from Supertech. I hope when installed, they make a difference. Whats need to make them work? Seat resizing/cutting?


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: (speed51133!)*

No honda hating here. 
Simply stating the fact the VW 16v head was engineered to have limitations, not to be a high performance piece like many honda heads are.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chippievw* »_Once again, thanks for the comments,@ chetvw007, that would be my life time dream, perhaps someday.. Im going to type up and post exhaust side in the morning, that'll be it done then. Ill also show how i made my callipers as the nearest shop that sells them is 30miles from me..

Came across this on my travels:
''VW 16v head:
The VW 16v head is a performance nightmare. I think VW introduced the
head merely to say they had one, as they obviously didn't care about
performance when they designed it. VW began design of the 16v head
about 1980. It went through various metamorphasizing phases before
it was released. On one version, the exhaust cam was gear driven,
but VW ultimately chose chain drive because it was the quietest way
to drive the exhaust cam. (The quietest way they would consider;
they obviously chose not to allow the exhaust cam to be belt driven
with the same timing belt as the intake cam...which would have been
the quietest by far.) According to my sources, VW was planning to
introduce the head as early as 1984-85, and some 80000 units were
produced. Then it was discovered that some engineer forgot to design
water in the casting around a pair of exhaust valves. Overheat =
cracked head ==> junk 80000 castings <==> put the program back a
couple of years.
Before the head came out, rumors were circulating as to its design
characteristics. All of us in the high performance business cringed
at what we heard. We heard that VW had designed the head with the
exhaust valves top dead center over the combustion chamber; the
intake valves cocked over about 20 degrees. We said if that was true,
the head was junk. We couldn't believe VW (read that ANYBODY) would
introduce a high performance head with such awful flow characteristics.
When I saw my first 16v head (off the motor), all my nightmares turned
into reality. Actually, it was worse than I thought. The exhaust valves
were top dead centre, but the exhaust ports exceeded a 90 degree bend
to allow the gas to exit. This head was obviously not designed for
performance. The valves spacing is too close together, thus putting
in bigger valves would be near impossible. The only possibility of
obtaining higher performance was porting and polishing.''

All that being said... I bet no one thought there'd be 500+whp 16v's.








As it's been already said... work with what VW gave us.









Thanks again Chippie.


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (2lowcoupedoor)*

nice work!
Thank You!
kinda reminds me of the cadavers cut in 1/4" slices http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (chippievw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chippievw* »_Once again, thanks for the comments,@ chetvw007, that would be my life time dream, perhaps someday.. Im going to type up and post exhaust side in the morning, that'll be it done then. Ill also show how i made my callipers as the nearest shop that sells them is 30miles from me..

Came across this on my travels:
''VW 16v head:
The VW 16v head is a performance nightmare. I think VW introduced the
head merely to say they had one, as they obviously didn't care about
performance when they designed it. VW began design of the 16v head
about 1980. It went through various metamorphasizing phases before
it was released. On one version, the exhaust cam was gear driven,
but VW ultimately chose chain drive because it was the quietest way
to drive the exhaust cam. (The quietest way they would consider;
they obviously chose not to allow the exhaust cam to be belt driven
with the same timing belt as the intake cam...which would have been
the quietest by far.) According to my sources, VW was planning to
introduce the head as early as 1984-85, and some 80000 units were
produced. Then it was discovered that some engineer forgot to design
water in the casting around a pair of exhaust valves. Overheat =
cracked head ==> junk 80000 castings <==> put the program back a
couple of years.
Before the head came out, rumors were circulating as to its design
characteristics. All of us in the high performance business cringed
at what we heard. We heard that VW had designed the head with the
exhaust valves top dead center over the combustion chamber; the
intake valves cocked over about 20 degrees. We said if that was true,
the head was junk. We couldn't believe VW (read that ANYBODY) would
introduce a high performance head with such awful flow characteristics.
When I saw my first 16v head (off the motor), all my nightmares turned
into reality. Actually, it was worse than I thought. The exhaust valves
were top dead centre, but the exhaust ports exceeded a 90 degree bend
to allow the gas to exit. This head was obviously not designed for
performance. The valves spacing is too close together, thus putting
in bigger valves would be near impossible. The only possibility of
obtaining higher performance was porting and polishing.''

IF I remeber correctly, this was from ottinger or the other aftermarket 16 head company. I beleive it was partially/mostly add hype as to why one should buy their aftermarket 16v kits as opposed to the "poorly designed" production head


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_
IF I remeber correctly, this was from ottinger or the other aftermarket 16 head company. I beleive it was partially/mostly add hype as to why one should buy their aftermarket 16v kits as opposed to the "poorly designed" production head

In fairness, i dont think you need to be head man at drake, Oettinger or sell performance heads to know that the design isent the best compared to other 16v heads out there


----------



## weeblebiker (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: (chippievw)*

fair enough, but a nightmare design???








it still flows better than the 8v heads http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

But 8v's make more torque!!!
I kid, I kid








Happily awaiting the next installment of porting goodness.


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (Anson86-8v)*

how bout the 20v head?
ive heard a ported out 16v flows better than a ported 20v???
anyone know?


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: (speed51133!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed51133!* »_how bout the 20v head?
ive heard a ported out 16v flows better than a ported 20v???
anyone know?

No way
to date the highest flowing VW head is the FSI head.That is going to be a monster to watch in the future.
It is the closest head we have that can be deemed a "performance" head.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

isent the fsi head 16v with the 3rd valve closed and used for injector position?


----------



## speed51133! (Aug 5, 2002)

*Re: (chippievw)*

really? well not to derail this guys cool thread...but its time someone put an fsi head on an aba block and ditch the direct injection (simplifies things and brings down costs).
or just run an fsi with port injection.


----------



## sprout (Mar 18, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

This may be one of the best threads I've seen in a while!
On another note, if the 2.0L (6a/abf) is so bad (I presume that the PL and 9a heads we'll have here in the states would have similar designs), does anyone have a cutaway of the FSI head?
I've been wondering how it compares to the older 16v engines VW made.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (sprout)*

if you like this youll possibly maybe might faint with the next one.








ide say the fsi head has higher port angle and spaced valves for a start, but thats a guess. 
i really need to post the exhaust dimensions, ive been busy


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

here's a pic of the FSI intake ports that I stole from the FSI tech forum, pretty nice looking shape...








Chippie, in your opinion, how much of an improvement is there on the later (6A/ABF) heads than the 9A and PL stuff that we have over here?




_Modified by nick526 at 12:23 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (sprout)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sprout* »_does anyone have a cutaway of the FSI head?

I have one here that I am going to cut Shortly,just have not had the time and I still need it for fabrication purposes


----------



## vw16vcabby (Sep 19, 2001)

this is actually a good cut away. thank you.
just from what i can see, you could raise the entire combustion chamber up higher in the head via running shorter valves w/ bigger heads and run a flat top or even positive deck height piston w/ reliefs.yet tehn i wonder how much of that heat will then get passed into the waterjacket that passes though the head? not sure if it could take it.
the intake valve would almost become a straight shot in from the intake if it were raised-- look at a honda k20 engine w/ 300+ cfm stock. they are literally a straight through setup.
anything can happen w/ money. look at mazworkz reworking nissans sr20 engines in house to rev to 11k all day long w/o issues and flow almost honda cfm numbers but w/ torque to go with it. just a matter of r&d and money.


_Modified by vw16vcabby at 1:25 AM 7-14-2009_


----------



## MMJJTI (Apr 17, 2007)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mk1lover (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: (weeblebiker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *weeblebiker* »_
IF I remeber correctly, this was from ottinger or the other aftermarket 16 head company. I beleive it was partially/mostly add hype as to why one should buy their aftermarket 16v kits as opposed to the "poorly designed" production head



weeblebiker said:


> VW 16V heads came out in the early 80's. VW made his own heads using the Oettinger head as basic desing, also they do this to suit vw owners demand in europe.
> VW 16V head doesnt have the best desing, maybe they whant a compact and reliable. But VWMotorsport cars built many hp from its engines using thise heads, also i've seen a lot of german VW enthusiast that make a lot of hp out of their engines. I realy don't know how but its posible.
> Thanks to Chippie for all that info and pics


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Don't leave us hanging chippie.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

I wouldent do that guys, ill get them up dont fret, there laying gas pipes here and the net access is very on off, and i keep breaking up every time i go to edit so as soon as its solid ill shoot them up.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

xox


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

This is awesome stuff... I'll use the data to finally get this thing done:


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

Any luck Chippie?


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (Jeebus)*

Going to be adding them and wrapping up the post tomorrow eve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

xox


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (chippievw)*

Anyone know where Chippie is? I'd love to get this rest of this data.


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

I heard one of the old Drake employees had a hit out on chippie... something about 8v superiority


----------



## lippeddub (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *G60syncro* »_This is awesome stuff... I'll use the data to finally get this thing done:









is that a 16V head? anyway....
This head is the strongest head i have ever seen, one day in front of my old high school, my Timing belt broke, i took my motor apart only to find NO damage. i was in high rpm's when my Tbelt broke too, it was AMAZING. the machine shop said, ''boya, out of all the VW heads, this is the best i'd seen. when i told him i was resurfacing it, because, i took it apart for the T belt problem, his jaw dropped, and, thought i was doing a headgaskett.............i was broke couldnt afford a digital camera







.................i posted this on the vortex before, alot, of people didn't believe it, NO honda head can do that









_Modified by lippeddub at 11:43 AM 9-21-2009_


_Modified by lippeddub at 11:37 AM 9-22-2009_


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Hey jeebus, Im here dont worry, I PROMISE ill get the last of the specs up in the next day or too, ive them all wrote here beside me just to type them up, have faith!, Brian.G!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Awesome thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


----------



## G60syncro (Feb 7, 2001)

*Re: (lippeddub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lippeddub* »_
is that a 16V head? anyway....


Yep... the ports have'nt been hollowed out yet 'cause I have'nt measured them yet... But looks like someone did all the hard work for me!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Anyways, I'll be doing my fair share of hard work by re-converting all of this data into the 3D model I've made!!


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (G60syncro)*


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

*Re: VW 2.0Litre 16v cylinder head cutaway pictures(33) (nick526)*

this is really cool http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Nearly done typin them up, yeeeeeehaaaaaaaaa, ill copy and paste them in in a short while.
Brian.


----------



## MK1 Rabbit GTI (Jan 13, 2006)

*Re: (chippievw)*

sweet, cant wait!


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Getting an error when I insert the last of the measurements that the post cannot be longer than 20,000 characters. 
How will I get around this??


----------



## Anson86-8v (Feb 17, 2003)

Probably have to break it up into two separate posts.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Just put them in a new post in this thread.


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

ya...wanted to keep it all in that one, nice and tidy like..could a mod do it I wonder?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

You posted after your original post just put them in there. 
I run my own forum and knowing vortex there'd be no moderator that would be able to do that for you. They'd need to have a site admin do it... which is probably unlikely. 
Thanks again Chippie. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

cool, ill do just that in a while, itll be nearly as tidy, Thanks.


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (chippievw)*

Maybe this week?


----------



## Jeebus (Jul 8, 2001)

*Re: (Jeebus)*


----------



## chippievw (Dec 5, 2006)

Damn, I forgot, heres the first few, Ill shoot up the last few this week, 
Left Port.
0' = 16mm 22mm
45' = n/a
90' = n/a
135' = n/a
180' = 16mm 22mm
225' = 16mm 22mm
270' = 15mm 21mm
315' = 16mm 22mm
Right Port.
0' = 16mm 22mm
45' = 16mm 22mm
90' = 15mm 21mm
135' = 16mm 22mm
180' = 16mm 22mm
225' = n/a
270' = n/a
315' = n/a
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
GREEN CROSS SECTION 2.
(Please note some angle measurements to port wall on the first few cross-sectional planes will be the same both left and right as the port has not yet merged into two tracts at this stage)
Left Port.
0' = 18mm 23mm
45' = n/a
90' = n/a
135' = n/a
180' = 13mm 18mm
225' = 12mm 17mm
270' = 14mm 19mm
315' = 16mm 21mm
Right Port.
0' = 18mm 23mm
45' = 15mm 20mm 
90' = 13mm 18mm
135' = 12mm 17mm
180' = 13mm 18mm
225' = n/a
270' = n/a
315' = n/a
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
PINK CROSS SECTION 3.
Left Port.
0' = 17mm 20mm>2mm to w/w
45' = n/a
90' = n/a
135' = n/a
180' = 10mm 14mm> approx 8mm to w/w plenty of material.
225' = 11mm 16mm> 3mm to w/w
270' = 13mm 16mm> 2mm to w/w
315' = 16mm 19mm 2mm to w/w
Right Port.
0' = 17mm 20mm> 2mm to w/w
45' = 16mm 19mm> 2mm to w/w
90' = 14mm 17mm> 2mm to w/w
135' = 11mm 14mm> 2mm to w/w
180' = 9mm 13mm> approx 8mm to w/w plenty of material.
225' = n/a
270' = n/a
315' = n/a
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

